# Pig Bladders...



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

I talked to my buddy in Michigan, he will start saving big sow bladders for me from the pigs he butchers...400-1,000 lb. pigs! Those will be large enough for casing Culatello! Yeah! And fresh bladders stretch easier than old ones....

He has his original Magalista sow that is 7-8  years old now. With high pig feed prices, he's going to butcher that hog next week. She is over 1000 pounds. Fat cap is probably 7-8 inches thick...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ...
> He has his original Magalisa sow that is 7 years old now. With high pig feed prices, he's going to butcher that hog next week. She is over 1000 pounds. Fat cap is probably 7-8 inches thick...


7 year old sow is almost a family pet.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2021)

Never seen a 1000 lb pig.  Can you get some pics?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> 7 year old sow is almost a family pet.


... and I'm sure she has a name.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 15, 2021)

I second the pictures!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Never seen a 1000 lb pig.  Can you get some pics?


Request sent to my friend. Asked for pics. on the hoof live and pics. of the fat cap after he splits the spine.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

Found this...



> *Did you know the biggest pig ever recorded was a Poland China pig?*
> 
> It’s true! “Big Bill ” was a Poland China Hog from Tennessee that grew to be 2500 pounds! Bill still holds the world record for the largest pig in the world.



Discover the 10 Largest Pigs in the World


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Request sent to my friend. Asked for pics. on the hoof live and pics. of the fat cap after he splits the spine.



Scale pic too if you have scales


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> 7 year old sow is almost a family pet.


This was his original sow that he Crossed with a Tamworth... pig may b 8 years old. He now has 7 generations of mangalista X tamworth cross going....


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Scale pic too if you have scales


I'll ask...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

Here is a pic. of a Mangalitsa that went 687...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/now-thats-a-pig.295306/


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 16, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> ... and I'm sure she has a name.


"I sure miss Charlotte. But, this is some mighty fine bacon!"
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

Belly off a Mangalista x Tamworth cross....about 4" thick...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Belly off a Mangalista x Tamworth cross....about 4" thick...
> View attachment 519197


There is some flavor packed in there! Would make pinstripe bacon not streaky. Haha.


----------



## checkdude (Dec 16, 2021)

Wow! I'm so jealous. The fat cap is to die for. At least for me. I tried  to source something similar but not even close. But I haven't given up yet! Great friend to have. Congrats.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Never seen a 1000 lb pig.  Can you get some pics?


If I remember, you raise hogs? what breed?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> If I remember, you raise hogs? what breed?



Just cross bred for show


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> 7 year old sow is almost a family pet.


Nope. He runs a business raising and selling hogs. This sow was his foundation stock. Sow stopped producing piglets 2 years ago so now that Covid has calmed down and he can catch his breath, he's gonna butcher this hog due to high feed prices.



thirdeye said:


> ... and I'm sure she has a name.


'Maggi'..... the Tamworth Boar was named 'Tami' - no attachment at all...it's all business.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

The big Mangalista sow...






She went 392Kg....or 863#...plus about 20#. She bled out about 2.5 gallons he said so add 16-20# to that. Not 1000#, but still a HUGE hog! The belly was 9 1/2" thick. Was using a boning knife to split the belly and it was not long enough. had to switch to a 9" filet knife before he hit the stomach membrane....had to use 2 meat hooks-one on each side- to hold the belly open to make the cut.

Said the coppas are legit 10" in diameter... cut at the 5th rib. He's gonna dry them in his chamber.
The cheeks weigh 12#.....each! I dunno what each ham weighs, but bet it is over 100#.....
he says 400-450# of cuts off that hog. He hit me up for some cajun recipes.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

More pics...


----------



## checkdude (Dec 21, 2021)

Just wow! What a pig. Love it love it.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2021)

if you wanna buy one....I can hook you up....


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2021)

Here piggy piggy 

That's a big hog and lots of good eating


----------



## checkdude (Dec 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> if you wanna buy one....I can hook you up....


Thanks for the offer Inda but being in canada I think it would be be big headache if not impossible. I'm working on couple of farmers my son knows. One day I'll get there.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2021)

OMG'osh!  That's a big'ol 
I want a whole Shoulder skin-on.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 24, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> OMG'osh!  That's a big'ol
> I want a whole Shoulder skin-on.


Sure wish my friend would sell primals of his pigs, unfortunately, he only sells whole pigs. So if you want one, you'd have to buy the whole pig.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 26, 2021)

We raised and butchered 2 a year when growing up.

Best hams, bacon and sausage i ever had.


----------

